

Generating 3d text with CSS (incl source code) - daleharvey
http://pastebin.me/fe1561dc1fba4493d4982c6c81090e32

======
m_eiman
I think that my interactive roguelike version of the same thing is spiffier!

<http://eiman.tv/misc/3d_ascii.html>

(No, it's not a roguelike -game-, just a proof of concept thingie for the
display variant - but don't forget to scroll around the map to see how it'd
look)

------
DTrejo
Hey Dale, have you seen the footer on this guy's site? (in particular the
"Desandro made this")

<http://desandro.com/>

~~~
daleharvey
hey, yeh his site is pretty awesome, particularly the opera logo in css3 and
the css fonts.

I coded this thing quickly because someone asked how
<http://sxsw.beercamp.com/> worked, another pretty cool css3 example, it didnt
take particularly long time although im sure the maths is a bit off.

Ill try and turn it into a generator at some point so you can pick styles /
angles etc and just copy the html / css.

